# I think my first quilt is totally screwed up!



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, so I'm totally new to quilting. Never done it, or even thought about it until about a month ago. I decided that I would make a quilt for my son for Christmas, and that a month would probably be plenty of time to get it done. I also decided that because I'm pretty new, I would just do a raggedy quilt. They looked pretty easy and lots of fun!

Well, it started with me buying fabric at the local fabric store. I found some really nice mascuiline looking fabrics that my son would totally dig. Great colors, in red, brown, tan & black. The store owner showed me a couple of her raggedy quilts, and confirmed my suspicions that it would be a good project for a beginning quilter. I got two different 100% cottons, and a brushed cotton that complimented. I even used the squint method for picking my fabric (and I felt totally sweet about using a REAL quilting technique...ok I read about it in "Quilting for Dummies lol). 

So I got home and started cutting out 6 inch sqares. After a night of that my right hand was killing me. The next day I tried to cut some more, and it hurt so bad I had to stop after two or three squares. This stinks! Maybe I'm not cut out for quilting...pun intended. Then, I realized that the three yards of each fabric that I picked up wasn't going to be nearly enough for a full sized bed, especially since I realized that with a raggedy quilt you loose sooooo much fabric in the making. I also realized that the lady at the fabric store used fleece for her quilts, so they were soft and warm. By choosing cotton fabrics, my quilt wasn't going to be nearly as thick or warm. Woops. Ok, so I went to the local Alco store to see if I could pick up some additional fabric really cheap. I found some black 100% cotton that matched perfectly, and got three more yards of that stuff. I also picked up a rotary cutter and mat Yay!!! Neither the fabric store nor Alco had any fleece that matched even remotely to my project. Now what?

So, I picked up some batting. I read that you can put a 4 in square of batting inside the blocks, and sew and X in the middle to keep them together. Ok, that was cheaper than ordering some fleece and having it shipped, even if it meant more work for me. So that's what I did. I bought the fleece and cut it up, and began sorting and sewing my squares. I chose the brushed cotton for the backing since it was softer than the others. Ok, so I sewed and I sewed and I just realized a few things. One: I don't have nearly enough of my backing fabric. It was 6.75 per yard, and I need about 6 more yards for the whole quilt. I've already spent about $100, and now I'll need to spend another $40 or more to finish it. Do quilts always cost this much? I didn't even get the high end pricy fabric...maybe I'm just a really cheap chick. Also, I realized that I didn't wash any of my fabric. OMG I just read all over that practically everyone prewashes their fabric before sewing...did I just really screw everything up?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't panic - you don't prewash when you're making a raggedy quilt.  That's part of how you make it raggedy, is washing it!

And, if you haven't enough for a full bed quilt, how about a lap quilt? They are awesome for wrapping around your shoulders or putting on your lap when you're studying or reading, or at a hockey game (okay, I'm Canadian ... substitute your local cool weather sport ).

As for the cost ... quilts do tend to be rather expensive if you buy purpose-made fabric, it all adds up. If you get into quilting a lot you'll start building a stash of fabric, just picking up interesting things on sale and then you can shop in your stash (of fabric that wasn't expensive) for matching stuff. Building up a shoppable stash takes time though. 

I tend to do just scrap quilts from old denim and such, nothing fancy, as I've neither the patience nor budget for the 'good stuff'.  

Flannel also makes lovely backing and very nice one-layer raggedy quilts. Not every quilt has to be thick!

Keep on going, I'm sure it'll be much loved. 

You're okay ... and I'm sure it'll turn out beautiful!


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you so much Frazzle for the boost of confidence. I suppose this quilt symbolizes my idea of domesticity. I'm trying to be a better woman...and learning to sew is a goal I've had for a long time. I want to be more capable. I suppose I just panicked...could be the pregnancy lol. thank you!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

You'll do just fine! Remember that even if the quilt isn' "perfect', it will be enjoyed anyway! Your son will feel the love in it!

Remember, as in anything new that you are learning, it sometimes takes time to do it well. Heck, I've been sewing for over 50 years and I'm still learning!


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the squint method?


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Your doing fine...Relax...I look for fabric at thrift stores,yard sales,our own closets.
(I recycle old jeans and t-shirts or buttondown shirts to make raggedy quilts.)
Yes, quilting can get pricy just as frazzlehead said, but don't stop. Using recycled cloths is the cheapest way to practise.
God Bless,
Mem


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There's a learning curve. I suggest that you look for a class next time. When I taught rag quilts, I used a rotary cutter to cut the fabric into strips, then sewed the strips, all four pieces, together before cutting them again into squares. This saves a lot of time and frustration. You need to prerinse your fabric and dry on hot or iron it in case it is going to shrink. For a rag quilt, you don't want high end quilting fabric because the edges don't fray.

When you are done, put the quilt through a wash cycle, then toss in the dryer. Use low heat and empty the filter every TEN MINUTES. Use the timer. If you don't keep emptying the lint filter, you could start a fire.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

One thing you need to remember when you quilt....There are NO quilt police! The quilter knows the flaws but the reciever only sees a beautiful quilt. As for cost, yes, they can be expensive. Save old shirts, flannel sheets, denim jeans and flannel pjs. I've got a bunch of flannel night shirts I'm going to be cutting up. My DDIL buys old matteress pads from thrift stores and uses them as batting and her quilts are warm and snuggly. Flannel sheets make good backings as well as batting in some quilts. Enjoy your new hobby, shop thrift stores and sales, don't be too hard on yourself and stand back and admire your hard work!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your advice! Pourfolks: I read that you pick out your fabrics, then squint your eyes and stand back and look at them. If one of the fabrics jumps out at you, it may not work well in your design. If they all blend well, and don't bother you as you look at them all squinty, then you've done well choosing your fabric combination.


----------

